# toy boy /spread



## Schmax (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute, 

ich hab mir gestern den Film Toy Boy angeschaut. Der Hauptdarsteller trägt ne Kette, die ich unbedingt haben will, aber ich bekomm leider die Marke nicht raus. Hab mittlerweile schon 2 Stunden danach gegoogelt aber nix herausgefunden  
Auf dem Anhänger kann man ein S bzw. ein gespiegeltes Z erkennen.
Kann mir vielleicht jemand nen heißen Tipp geben, woher ich das Ding bekommen könnte bzw. wo es ähnliche Kette gibt?

Bild 1: ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
Bild 2: ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Danke für alle Antworten im Voraus


----------



## ShadowBear40K (2. Mai 2011)

gehst zu nem juwelier/ GOldschmied und lässt dir sowas machen ?


----------



## max-zero (19. Dezember 2013)

Hey, ich kenne jemanden der mir aufgrund meiner Suche nach solch einer Kette empfohlen wurde, is so ne Art Jungdesigner und der stellt ähnliche Ketten her für ca. 60€, ist auch sehr Hochwertig.
Er macht die aber nur auf Anfrage, also falls du noch Interesse hast kannst du dich ja mal per Nachricht melden.
Hier mal noch ein Bild
Pic-Upload.de - kette.jpg


----------



## kero81 (19. Dezember 2013)

Falscher Thread... sry.


----------

